
Show HN: I made a tool which generates a sitemap automatically - peterpost
http://sitemap-gen.com
======
peterpost
Made this after being frustrated with existing tools with similar
functionality, which either do no adhere to the standard/do other weird stuff.
Anybody have some feedback for functionality they feel are missing?

Still want to add:

-automatic generating hreflang elements

-make it a bit faster

-support for larger sitemaps.

-make it look nicer( I know almost nothing about making nice-looking software)

-add support for recieving a link to the results by e-mail when the crawling is done

~~~
gitgud
Probably need to support SPA webapps, as they're very prevalent on the went
today. Good work though!

------
astrosloth
Doesn't seem to work with SPAs

